# Medical Billing and Coding-Resume attached



## TPonder (Sep 20, 2011)

Just graduated Fortis Institute with a cirtificate in Medical Billing and Coding, Looking for an oppurtunity in the medical field where I can utilize my training and past work experience to contribute to the sucess of the buisness. Detail oriented and quality focused professionally trained in Billing and Coding.Proven ability to readily master new technology.  
 Medical Billing and Coding Specialist: August 2011 – September 2011 (Externship) 
Accurately applied payments to patient accounts. Researched and resolved incorrect payments, EOB rejections, and other issues with outstanding accounts. Reviewed billing edits and provided insurance providers with corrected information. Provided tenacious follow-up to ensure proper payments were fully collected. Checked medical record charts (in and out) through the computer system.
Scheduled to sit for the CPC  exam in aug.2011


----------

